# The Unofficial,  Official YouTube Thread...



## dudcki27

I started a thread like this a while ago on alinboard and its gotten quite big. Just a cool place to put all of our clips so we can always find them


Best News Bloopers Of 2012 (Part 5) - YouTube







Just a couple to start it off. Lets see what you guys have got.


----------



## AnaSCI

I will make this a sticky for you bro


----------



## dudcki27

AnaSCI said:


> I will make this a sticky for you bro



Very cool!  Now it'll always be easy to find this thread:headbang:


----------



## dudcki27

Nice!

Marija Sestak, slovenian female triple jumper (re-uploaded) - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

Epic Fail Compilation | December 2012 - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

Extremely Scary Corpse Elevator Prank in Brazil - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

Fails are awesome! 


Best Fails of the Week 1 January 2013 - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

Best dead lift fail...the original


ORIGINAL deadlift passout video 329 - YouTube


----------



## Natty

Some good vids!


----------



## dudcki27

Taste the rainbow. Lol


Banned Skittles Commercial - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

Do Steroids! - YouTube







This guy cracks me up!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. hell yeah dudcki.


----------



## dudcki27

Come on guys, you've got to have some good clips to share:headbang:


----------



## dudcki27

Diet 101. Lol


Mad TV - Eat Less, Move More (Crista Flanagan) - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

Mr Olympia Jay Cutler Doing his thing at Muscle Beach Venice - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

Drive (2011) The Chromatics "Tick of the Clock" (Drew id Remix) - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

LITTLE KID CALLS A PROSTITUTE - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

The Russian MinnesotaBurns Calls A Hooker - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

NERD CALLS HOOKER*Hooker Prank #25 - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

ELEVATOR FARTS 3 - YouTube


----------



## norbit09

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ynmJ9QEnivU&NR=1


----------



## Daveyjones

Bodybuilding.com - Terry Crews Jerome Mayberry's 10 Commandments Of The Weight Room - YouTube


----------



## Daveyjones

JEROME MAYBERRY 10 COMMANDMENTS EP 2 - YouTube







Both are hilarious


----------



## dudcki27

World's Biggest Fart - The Hippo - YouTube







Norbit put this on professional muscle and I had to share it


----------



## dudcki27

Fail Compilation MAY 2013 | TNL - YouTube







Oh shit some real good one in here.


----------



## GastrocGuy

GYM Idiots, Clowns and Fails - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

PEOPLE ARE AWESOME 2013 (Hadouken! - Levitate) - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

NFL Fantasy Files Deluxe Version - YouTube


----------



## Big-John

This is epic! 


HD video of Jeremy Fry - Celtics Fan Dancing to Bon Jovi Living on a Prayer at a Celtics game - YouTube


----------



## Kalel

[ame]http://youtu.be/wZGenX_Vwk0[/ame]


----------



## Big-John

Oh my God! He's dead! (


----------



## dudcki27

Nic-O-Dick - The Whitest Kids U'Know on IFC - YouTube







good reason to never start smoking.


----------



## Big-John

Batman Can't Stop Thinking About Sex - YouTube


----------



## Big-John

The Dark Knight & 60's Robin - YouTube


----------



## Big-John

Hitler loses members to CrossFit - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

Oh shit that fast funny ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Big-John

Yeah I just about spit coffee everywhere.. lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gym Clowns - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Crazy people. 

EPIC WIN Compilation - Part 10 - HD - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Coolness videos!!


PEOPLE ARE AWESOME 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Edit temp..lol


----------



## Phoenixk2

Holy shit 
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-xFaJUZRkQM[/ame]


----------



## Ironbuilt

Roglol.....


----------



## Phoenixk2

I can't stop watching it.


----------



## psych

how embed videos?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Armature male posted and copied this today into a new thread
Man is he blind and dumb Phoenix.. lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt

*Cool Watch.*

D2 after he left walmart .

How To Date A Female Bodybuilder - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

*Cool Watch.*

Anyone here do any of this stuff.. Pretty dam cool..:headbang:

Bar Brutes @ Bondi Beach Strict Pull Up Comp & Freestyle! - YouTube


----------



## tWack

dudcki27 said:


> Diet 101. Lol
> 
> Mad TV - Eat Less, Move More (Crista Flanagan) - YouTube


That one was hilarious!


----------



## Phoenixk2

*Packer fab meltdown.  Lol*


EPIC Packers Fan Meltdown - YouTube







Good stuff.


----------



## Phoe2006

Brian Williams Raps "Rapper's Delight": 
http://youtu.be/-YCeIgt7hMs


----------



## gobot

Fitness Fail Compilation - YouTube







Some of these made me laugh pretty hard.  I like the guy doing hurdles.  He just said "fuck it."


----------



## gobot

Awkward Gym Moments - GYM FAILS COMPILATION - YouTube







I just don't understand some of these.


----------



## MattG

Clueless people never cease to amaze me.lol  There's this one weird bastard (around 45) that comes in my place. Guy's been coming for almost a year now and still looks like an emaciated crack addict. Watching him try to figure out how to use machines is priceless. For example, one time he layed backwards into the hack squat machine (chest first) and proceeded to do semi calf raises/2'' squat type movements and grunted every rep like he was screwing it with hardly any weight on it. The guy's literally so fucked up you'd have to see it to believe it


----------



## gobot

You should try to get some video of that.


----------



## Phoe2006

Just posted over at PM. He's even over there too Under Construction: The Film - Official Trailer by JG Films - YouTube — with Dave Crosland and Under Construction The Freak


----------



## Phoenixk2

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWn9INKTiq8&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## The Grim Repper

160 Greatest Arnold Schwarzenegger Quotes - YouTube


----------



## greggy

*Nailed it*

[ame]https://youtu.be/heviYikQjOc[/ame]


----------

